# Any idea about this new cube: DianMa 4*4 Version 1



## Echo Cubing (Jul 17, 2013)

New Post on Mf8 forum yesterday: http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=98141
The name is strange in Chinese...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 17, 2013)

Interesting!

I wonder if it is better than the v-cube 4 (and no the SSv5 is not in my eyes)


----------



## uniacto (Jul 17, 2013)

It looks like a 4x4. 

They're probably planning to make a stickerless version. Just a guess though.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 17, 2013)

Finally a well-rounded v-mech 4x4
I wonder how good (or bad) will it be though :/
That core alignment mech looks interesting, but I can't figure out how it works


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yayay Eastsheen 4x4 allignment mech...

For reals though, this cube looks amazing.


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 17, 2013)

Looks kinda like zhanchi 4x4 to me ;p


----------



## YddEd (Jul 17, 2013)

Weilong 4x4?


----------



## EMI (Jul 17, 2013)

Echo Cubing said:


> New Post on Mf8 forum yesterday: http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=98141



I don't even see the images there...
Can you translate the main information for us please?


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jul 17, 2013)

EMI said:


> I don't even see the images there...
> Can you translate the main information for us please?


The person only mentioned showing pictures. And this DianMa is a new brand,there is no 3*3 for DianMa until now.
Any new information,i will keep updating for you!


----------



## Luso (Jul 17, 2013)

MF8+DaYan V3


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 17, 2013)

Luso said:


> MF8+DaYan V3



Dayan + MF8 v3 is not even similar to this "DianMa" 4x4 ...

Take a look at this:

http://zcube.cn/Cube_Brand/MF8/MF8_4x4_V3.html


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 17, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> Yayay Eastsheen 4x4 allignment mech...
> 
> For reals though, this cube looks amazing.



It barely resembles the Eashsheen mech, what are you talking about? The fact that there are pieces attached to the core?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 17, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> It barely resembles the Eashsheen mech, what are you talking about? The fact that there are pieces attached to the core?



If you look at the core, there is a block in one corner, which is the same alignment mech as the eastsheen. He didn't say the whole thing is the same.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 17, 2013)

I can't wait for the Demo video also I want to see FAZ getting a sub 20 sec on this 4x4.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 17, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I can't wait for the Demo video also I want to see FAZ getting a sub 20 sec on this 4x4.



Lol no. 

I will test if they need testers.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 17, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol no.
> 
> I will test if they need testers.



I didn't say that FAZ would be a tester on it. I said that I want to see him getting a sub 20 sec solve no mater what version.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 17, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I didn't say that FAZ would be a tester on it. I said that I want to see him getting a sub 20 sec solve no mater what version.



And I said no. He will break his WR on his Shengshou.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 17, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> And I said no. He will break his WR on his Shengshou.



How do you know that did you ask him?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 17, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> How do you know that did you ask him?



I just know these things.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 17, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I just know these things.



Prove it. It's not a good idea to assume things without doing the research or asking around.


----------



## uniacto (Jul 17, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> And I said no. He will break his WR on his Shengshou.





Michael Womack said:


> How do you know that did you ask him?





TheNextFeliks said:


> I just know these things.





Michael Womack said:


> Prove it. It's not a good idea to assume things without doing the research or asking around.



For once, I agree with Womack. Stop being such a prick, TheNextFeliks.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 17, 2013)

uniacto said:


> For once, I agree with Womack. Stop being such a prick, TheNextFeliks.



Ok. Sorry uniacto. Mods please delete that conversation.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 17, 2013)

uniacto said:


> For once, I agree with Womack. Stop being such a prick, TheNextFeliks.



Thank you for understanding me.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Prove it. It's not a good idea to assume things without doing the research or asking around.



you assumed that he will get a sub 20 on its


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 17, 2013)

faz could probably get sub 20 on either cube, so could weyer, valk etc. We know nothing much really about this cube or even if it's any good. It's quite an assumption to jump to that concluson.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> you assumed that he will get a sub 20 on its



I didn't say that He can do it. I said that I would like him to get a Sub 20 sec solve on this 4x4 if he can.


----------



## CubezUBR (Jul 17, 2013)

so much of-topic descussion, the cube looks good, rounded corner stalks like a zhanchi, looks a bit pop-prone but who am i to say.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 17, 2013)

I think looks like Zhanchi IMO. But I would probably try it.


----------

